
Kali Linux 2.0 Released - kriro
https://www.kali.org/releases/kali-linux-20-released/
======
finnn
Their site is down. Can someone post the magnet link?

EDIT found the link on reddit:
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:66fc47bf95d1aa5eca358f12c70af3ba5c7e8f9a&tr=udp://tracker.kali.org:6969/announce&tr=[http://tracker.kali.org:6969/announce](http://tracker.kali.org:6969/announce)
(torrent at [http://images.kali.org/kali-
linux-2.0-amd64.torrent](http://images.kali.org/kali-linux-2.0-amd64.torrent))

~~~
timboslice
Site is back up but cheers for the magnet!

------
vmorgulis
> At the request of Rapid7, we have removed the Metasploit Community / Pro
> package from Kali Linux and now host the open-source metasploit-framework
> package only...

> In addition, the Rapid7 team no longer maintains the Metasploit package in
> Kali...

Seems they had a problem with metasploit company.

~~~
kkl
It is likely in response to this:
[https://community.rapid7.com/community/metasploit/blog/2015/...](https://community.rapid7.com/community/metasploit/blog/2015/06/05/availability-
of-metasploit-community-metasploit-pro-trials-outside-us-canada)

------
kolev
"Kali Linux is Now a Rolling Distribution" \- finally!

~~~
Shank
I seriously thought that was the goal when they changed names from Backtrack
to Kail in the first place. Oh well, good that it's now one at least.

------
tacone
TL;DR Kali Linux is now a rolling distribution, which pulls packages from
Debian testing.

------
resonanttoe
Anyone else getting a weird sha1sum on the Torrent?

I've downloaded twice and I'm getting a34527e9178e7185eebbca0730d825a7c78fcca4

Kali's website (and sha1 file) says aaeb89a78f155377282f81a785aa1b38ee5f8ba0

I'm getting from http now, but its slow as sin.

------
digitalzombie
It took awhile to figure out what happen to backtrack seeing this Kali Linux I
was curious about Backtrack.

Kali Linux is the successor of Backtrack but on Debian.

Interesting, they should have kept the brand sheesh.

------
noobie
What is about Kali that sets it apart from other Linux distributions?

~~~
jonesetc
It is a distro built specifically for pen testing.

~~~
noobie
What exactly do you mean by " _built_ "? I mean if it's, like other users
said, just a bundle of pre-installed tools, how does it differ from Ubuntu?

~~~
brightball
I believe every network protocol and outside connection is disabled by
default. It's supposed to be setup so that it can be booted invisibly, on an
existing system via live USB so that you can simulate a real intrusion.

~~~
UserRights
You should doublecheck this with wireshark yourself before finding yourself in
a potentially bad situation. Kali is not so silent as advertised.

~~~
brightball
Good to know.

------
richm44
Has anyone seen a list of what tools have been added in this release?

~~~
at-fates-hands
Here you go: [https://www.kali.org/releases/kali-
linux-20-released/](https://www.kali.org/releases/kali-linux-20-released/)

They've added a ton of stuff as well as removed metasploit pro package due to
Rapid7 asking them to remove it.

------
Cyberis
kali.org's SSL cert shows as invalid due to a subject mismatch. Is that on
purpose?

------
phuckkali
Kali is a pretty poor distro. Merely a fork of debian for no other purpose
than to create clickable icons/menu items for cli applications that require
sudo. So 99% of the security apps they install are presented in an unusable
form. Nothing you can't do with debian and a few runs of apt-get.

~~~
antsar
Doesn't Kali default to having you login as "root", for pretty much this exact
reason?

~~~
phuckkali
So run everything else as root. Real secure. "Make everything setuid 0!"

~~~
Sanddancer
Running as root in a lot of ways is to further nail home that this is a tool
that is not for your day to day computer usage. You'll pull it out for
testing, use it, and then toss the environment. With the environment as
disposable as it is, running as a regular user gains you nothing, except a
potential case of carpal tunnel from typing sudo over and over again.

~~~
ryanlol
Kali is much less of a live CD than backtrack was.

Also, most of the people Kali is targeted towards would use it every day.

